# My 37" stripper I got tonight!!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Went to Seneca tonight . Caught 1 saugeye and was surprised to catch the 37" stripper! It was around 7:30 and i had only caught 1 saugeye and was going to make a few more casts. I cast and started my retrieve and when I let my rouge stop then bam, fish on. After a few seconds I knew it was not a saugeye. It started tearing out line. I losened up the drag and the fight was on. It almost ran me out of line twice. I had to walk down the bank to keep up with the fish. It sufaced a couple times and once it got close to the bank I got my flash light out and seen the beast. Got her to the shore and snapped some pics. I thanked the fish for a great fight and realesed her unharmed. I won't soon forget this night and that great fish!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That fish is a stud. Great work on light tackle!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Great fish foxbites. I also got the surprise striper 29" at seneca a couple of years ago on a vibe. It was stotgun season eve, and needless to say, I fished all of gun season.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

That's a big striper but a short "stripper".


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mickey said:


> That's a big striper but a short "stripper".


Most 37" Strippers are underage so be careful!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mickey said:


> That's a big striper but a short "stripper".


that's her chest size, LOL. just kidding, great fish. were just jealous of your fish. but you make a little mistake around here and your going to get ribbed a little. its all in fun and hope we didn't offend you.
sherman


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

that's a great fish! congrats


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice! We have a pretty good late fall trolling program going for the Stripers there. We have taken several over 30". I wished they still stocked them like they used to.


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice job Mr. I envy you. Beautiful fish. Couldn't imagine the fight.


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice fish, excellent shore catch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow great fish! Couldnt imagine! Kinda off subject but do they still stock seneca with wipers?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow that had to be a rush in the dark i know the feeling of a muskie but the power of that fish will surely be remembered. Awesome fish great job.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a huge Ohio striper. Way to go.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That is one big fish, I could only imagine the fight that one gave you, I'm certain you'll never forget this night. This picture deserves to be in the Wild Ohio magazine. Great job landing that beast,


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was a nice STRIPER . And no strippers were involved. The power that a striper has is just unbelievable. I can only imagine how much stronger they are in the warmer months. I might have to go target stripers this spring there at Seneca. And I do think they still stock them. I think Seneca is one of the only inland lakes in ohio that stock the true striped bass, so I have been told. I was wondering since I caught only 1 saugeye that night if there was a bunch of stripers in the area I was fishing, maybe the saugeyes were on alert that these fish were there? Thanks again to everyone for the great comments


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Shane, that was one heck of a fish and yes, they do pull like you tied on to a plow horse.

Often thought about what you said when a decent bite stops then 10, 15 minutes later starts up again. Had that happen through out the years and sort of figured that some big predator fish has shown up for his lunch. No real proof, just a hunch. 

Think you could pick up a stringer of them big stripers up?
Good luck out there.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone else hear conflicting stories on whether they still stock Seneca with Stripers??
This summer I had one of the Rangers tell me they stopped a couple years ago. I have not been able to find any stocking numbers from the ODNR.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Think you could pick up a stringer of them big stripers up?
> Good luck out there.


The limit is one, so it would be a small stringer. 
Fantastic fish. The only downside I've found to catching them is that they are basically not releasable. They swim off, but without fail we've found every released striper dead within a day or so.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

That striper is an awesome fish. Congrats not many will do what you did at Seneca. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats foxbite on an awesome fish. That size of that fish is just enormous. Wow!!! What pound test and line were you using, that is a heck of a feat to land it!!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I only use stren mono line. I had 10 lb test stren brute strengh on my reel when this fish was caught. I love stren brute strengh line. I have never had a fish break that line

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

that fish is a true monster, :B:B man your going to fish a long time to beat that beast of a fish.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantastic fish!!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Stripers are no longer stocked at Seneca. And hybrids (wipers) are not stocked there yet


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Correct they are no longer stocked 
And yes you can successfully catch and release. 
These fish continually swim hence the size they get and aggressive feeding and fighting. (If I was told correctly it is something to do with their swim bladder) 
Often they are handled to long for admiration (pics, chat,etc.) this is to much stress on the fish. 
I or we my tourney partner have caught many all released quickly alive and well


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry fox bites AWESOME fish my biggest to date was 29# but I was flathead fishing. Your fight was much greater and more memorable than mine.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

G3guy said:


> Stripers are no longer stocked at Seneca. And hybrids (wipers) are not stocked there yet


I caught one wiper about 7 years ago?



Team VanHorn said:


> Correct they are no longer stocked
> And yes you can successfully catch and release.
> These fish continually swim hence the size they get and aggressive feeding and fighting. (If I was told correctly it is something to do with their swim bladder)
> Often they are handled to long for admiration (pics, chat,etc.) this is to much stress on the fish.
> I or we my tourney partner have caught many all released quickly alive and well


Like I said, they swim away fine. But we ALWAYS find them dead a day or two later. Always.We also find dead stripers that bass fishermen catch and release.
We don't handle the fish, they go straight back in the water. They just don't make it.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

When they fight their muscles create an acid. It is the same acid that makes our muscles sore, but with a fish, stripers in particular, it goes to their gills and suffocates them.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Just for info!


Lactic Acid Build up in Striped Bass
High muscular activity and stress during fighting causes disturbances in fish tissues and organs. These changes occur in the fishes blood and may be severe enough to alter normal physiology and behavior and ultimately compromise survival. In some cases, fish may die, either on the line or more likely after release. Changes in blood chemistry can be compared to several variables which are associated with the fight such as tackle type, fight time, water temperature, and fish size. Findings show that these fish exhibit fluctuations in blood pH and blood levels of hormones, electrolytes, and metabolites due to the fights associated with rod and reel angling. For example, the metabolic byproduct of anaerobic glycolysis is lactic acid. Rough handling of fish, internal hook damage, and excessive time out of water can cause irreparable damage to a fish that is released. Recovery may take days or months if the fish survives at all, and will require a metabolic cost. Physiological stress can be minimized by reducing fight and handling time. However, physical trauma can only be reduced through conscious efforts of anglers when choosing to release a fish. Hook design, handling methods, and experience all play a major role in proper release of Stripers


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The water temperature & depth in which the fish are caught directly correlate to the percentage of successful releases.

High temps, caught deep? Dead fish.


Late fall, cold water & caught shallow, no problem with survival...unless your tackle is not up to par, which is in agreement with the previous post. End the fight quickly, always...and be prepared to keep them when you catch them in the heat of summer.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow what a beast. Congrats. 

promag


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> The water temperature & depth in which the fish are caught directly correlate to the percentage of successful releases.
> 
> High temps, caught deep? Dead fish.
> 
> ...


Caught in mid to late Oct, on gear big enough to winch an outboard from the bottom. Fights never took more than 2 minutes, and fish are thrown directly back in the water. Still, dead the next day.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Lactic acid builds up quickly and the fish species that fight the hardest are most likely to die from it. The length of the fight is much more critical than water temp or any other factor. In reality, most stripers die after they have been caught in any conditions.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great fish man, congrats :B


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

yes nice trophy congrats now u might see millon boats down there next year lol i hope not. again nice fish


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy cow that had to be a rush when you felt the weight and seen it for the first time, very impressive


----------

